# ABC News Report of the Diplomatic Security Services MSD



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2018)

Recently found this interesting Video wich shows Special Agents who are with the Mobile Security Deployment of the U.S. State Department`s Bureau of Diplomatic Security Service.

It contains Information over their assignments and also include a Behind the scenes look at one of their training exercises.

ABC News Behind the scenes look of the Bureau of Diplomatic Security Services Mobile Security Deployment


----------



## RockHard13F (Dec 30, 2018)

shiftrep said:


> Recently found this interesting Video wich shows Special Agents who are with the Mobile Security Deployment of the U.S. State Department`s Bureau of Diplomatic Security Service.
> 
> It contains Information over their assignments and also include a Behind the scenes look at one of their training exercises.
> 
> ABC News Behind the scenes look of the Bureau of Diplomatic Security Services Mobile Security Deployment




I know this is an older post, but I feel like I should shamelessly plug here.  

Our OpTempo is intense, and we are hurting for agents.  A lot of folks have gotten burned out and left because they're overworked due to the shortage of bodies, and then them leaving exacerbates the problem.  That said, it is a great career and, with perhaps one exception, I can't imagine something else like this outside SOCOM or HRT.

 I'd strongly encourage those of you here on SS that are interested in a follow on career outside the armed services to go to careers.state.gov and sign up for email alerts for when Special Agent hiring opens again. It can easily take 12 to 24 months to start training after you are initially interviewed.

We are one of the only agencies that front loads your military time towards retirement instead of tacking it on the backend.  You can make really good money if you're willing to volunteer for deployments (typically 30 to 90 days duration) in addition to what you are voluntold to do.  Many agents (I'd swag most, honestly) easily clear 100k their first year out of training.  Additionally, not all of your travel is to terrible places- you'll get to see so much of the world that it puts the Naval service to shame.

Please feel free to PM me if you are interested and have any questions or would like to be connected to a recruiter. 

-


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 4, 2019)

We’ve had a good amount of your dudes come to us when we had 1811 lateral announcements.  Their reasons for jumping ship were exactly as you outlined.


----------



## pm410 (Jan 28, 2019)

RockHard13F said:


> I know this is an older post, but I feel like I should shamelessly plug here.
> 
> Our OpTempo is intense, and we are hurting for agents.  A lot of folks have gotten burned out and left because they're overworked due to the shortage of bodies, and then them leaving exacerbates the problem.  That said, it is a great career and, with perhaps one exception, I can't imagine something else like this outside SOCOM or HRT.
> 
> ...



Just got word I passed the initial review, waiting for testing now. I was sitting on KESF when I applied after talking it out with the RSO. Hopefully the process wraps up by early 2020.


----------



## RockHard13F (Jan 28, 2019)

pm410 said:


> Just got word I passed the initial review, waiting for testing now. I was sitting on KESF when I applied after talking it out with the RSO. Hopefully the process wraps up by early 2020.


Congrats. Study hard for the test, and practice writing in a clear and concise manner.


----------



## Dame (Jan 28, 2019)

RockHard13F said:


> Congrats. Study hard for the test, and practice writing in a clear and concise manner.


If anyone needs help with that last part, I can lend some easy pointers. It's part of my job.


----------



## pm410 (Jan 29, 2019)

RockHard13F said:


> Congrats. Study hard for the test, and practice writing in a clear and concise manner.



Hopefully it goes well. I’ve been a TFO before when I was a cop, and I have a State clearance now so I can’t see too much hampering me up, but you never know. I’m about to enroll in a PhD program though at Hopkins, which I would definitely have to defer for a while if I got the position. DSS was the only federal agency I’d want to work for so it would all be worth it.


----------



## AM47 (Feb 8, 2019)

RockHard13F said:


> I know this is an older post, but I feel like I should shamelessly plug here.
> 
> Our OpTempo is intense, and we are hurting for agents.  A lot of folks have gotten burned out and left because they're overworked due to the shortage of bodies, and then them leaving exacerbates the problem.  That said, it is a great career and, with perhaps one exception, I can't imagine something else like this outside SOCOM or HRT.
> 
> ...


Rock hard I think I sent you a PM regarding this, I am new to how the site messaging works because I was just a lurker for many years. Can you confirm that you received the message, if not can someone explain how to PM?


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 8, 2019)

Alek Morizio said:


> Rock hard I think I sent you a PM regarding this, I am new to how the site messaging works because I was just a lurker for many years. Can you confirm that you received the message, if not can someone explain how to PM?




All you do is click on the user you want to PM and you'll have a pop up box and you'll find the option to start conversation.


----------



## AM47 (Feb 8, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> All you do is click on the user you want to PM and you'll have a pop up box and you'll find the option to start conversation.


ok i didnt know if start conversation was the same thing as a PM


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 8, 2019)

AM47 said:


> ok i didnt know if start conversation was the same thing as a PM




No worries, good luck.


----------

